
Amiga 3000 inspired modular Amiga/PC desktop computer case - gurthuk
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/483774293/amiga-3000-inspired-modular-amiga-pc-desktop-compu/rewards
======
gurthuk
I quite liked the older desktop PC cases, I think they were called “pizza
boxes”. I remember Sun and SGI having similar a style. Nice to see an attempt
resurrected in sea of neon / flashing / glass panel / PC tower cases. Good
luck with the kickstart.

